# Getting a BSOD when running GPU-Z after standby (GeForce videocard)



## Naki (Jan 28, 2013)

Sometimes, if I close GPU-Z then put my computer into standby (Sleep) mode for the night, then power it back on (Resume) in the morning, then quickly run GPU-Z, I get a BSOD.
Usually, I don't ever do this - I either keep the computer on at night, or turn it fully off. So, even though I have been using this new videocard since September, I only report this BSOD now.
Specs: 
Intel chipset motherboard + Intel Core i7 CPU.
Videocard Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (with 2 GB videoRAM) with WHQL 310.90 drivers.
(Intel GPU disabled in BIOS)
Windows 7 64-bit, SP1, Ultimate with all updates installed.
rest of system specs -- see my System Specs in my forum profile.

Latest BSOD error code: 0x000000C5
I am not sure if the previous BSOD had the same error.
Something strange about the BSOD - the text was too large to fit, and I was unable to see the whole of it, because the first 3-4 lines were scrolled up (out of the display) quickly.
And I think part of the BSOD text mentioned "signed/authenticated drivers" (??).

Any ideas on this? Has this been reported for similar videocards before?

NOTE: No BSOD when powering on the PC after being fully off and then running GPU-Z - only get a BSOD on powering on after standby/sleep.
Usually and mostly no BSOD if the sleep period was brief - it seems it takes some minutes (hours?) of system Sleep for GPU-Z to cause a BSOD after Resuming.
If I don't put the system to sleep, I get BSODs very rarely - maybe once per 2-3 months.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi

This may help - http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff560192(v=vs.85).aspx


http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

Description
===========

BlueScreenView scans all your minidump files created during 'blue screen
of death' crashes, and displays the information about all crashes in one
table. For each crash, BlueScreenView displays the minidump filename, the
date/time of the crash, the basic crash information displayed in the blue
screen (Bug Check Code and 4 parameters), and the details of the driver
or module that possibly caused the crash (filename, product name, file
description, and file version).
For each crash displayed in the upper pane, you can view the details of
the device drivers loaded during the crash in the lower pane.
BlueScreenView also mark the drivers that their addresses found in the
crash stack, so you can easily locate the suspected drivers that possibly
caused the crash.


atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Naki (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks!!
I am afraid I don't have any dumps - it seems I need to enable the page file (which I had disabled for my SSD, being afraid to damage the SSD via the page file - although I do have a page file on my HDD).
I have a SSD as the main drive, plus 3 HDDs.
I have enabled the page file for the SSD partition now, then I can analyze the next dump file.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 28, 2013)

Naki said:


> Thanks!!
> I am afraid I don't have any dumps - it seems I need to enable the page file (which I had disabled for my SSD, being afraid to damage the SSD via the page file - although I do have a page file on my HDD).
> I have enabled the page file for the SSD partition now, then I can analyze the next dump file.



You shouldn't need a page file to do a dump, just turn it on. I have swap disabled on Kratos here as well and I have the option for a mini-dump or full dump. I would suggest the small dump becuase dumping all of your memory takes a lot of space considering it dumps the entirety of your memory.


----------



## Naki (Jan 28, 2013)

Aquinus, thanks, but I am afraid the option you show has always been on, but there are no dumps in sight. There isn't even a Minidump folder in C:\Windows\.
I have one SSD (Windows 7 is on it) + 3 HDDs and it seems Windows 7 needs a page file on the main partition to create dump files.
I used not to have a SSD and my main HDD was a 1 TB drive, then I cloned my system HDD partition to my new SSD.

EDIT: When changing my page file/system dump settings, I get a prompt saying something like "You need to have a page file of at least 800 MBs on your main drive, or else Windows may be unable to create ...blah blah" (see attached).
I get this prompt even though I have a 4 GB min/14 GB max page file on one of my HDDs. 
I have now enabled a page file on the SSD partition as well, which I assume will mean the dump files will now get created from now on.

NOTE: If I don't put the system to sleep, I get BSODs very rarely - maybe once per 2-3 months.
NOTE #2: Hmm, makes me wonder - what will happen if I don't exit GPU-Z before putting the system to Sleep - will I get a BSOD or not?


----------



## Naki (Jan 28, 2013)

A comment on the dumps size:
Um, no - actually Windows 7 does not have the full memory dump option any longer, the way WinXP used to - not sure about Vista, as I did not use that much.
So, the size of the dumps is not a problem - I believe the fullest/largest dump in Windows 7 is the "Kernel dump", which creates files about 200-300 MBs in size (not the full RAM size, in my case 16 GBs), so no problem here.
(Also, my SSD has plenty of free space.)

EDIT: Hmm, so do you get any dump files created or not? Even though I have the options you mentioned set, there are no dump files - if you need dump files (not sure if you get any BSODs on your system or not), I think you may need to create a page file with a size of at least 800 MBs on the main system drive/partition. 
Of course, if your system runs fine with no BSODs whatsoever, maybe you don't need the dump files anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2013)

anyone else having issues with gpuz after standby?


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, this is getting ridiculous!
What hoops do I have to go through to make Windows 7 create a dump file when using a SSD as the main drive!?
It seems a 800 MB page file is not enough.
Do I need to create a 16 GB page file? I have 16 GB of RAM, but creating a 16 GB page file on my SSD is out of the question! Does anyone have more info on this?

I changed the Windows 7 dump settings + created a small page file on the SSD, hoping to get a dump file now, but got a strange error on the BSOD screen.
Will post the photo in a few minutes.


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

*if u use ssd, follow this first*



Naki said:


> OK, this is getting ridiculous!
> What hoops do I have to go through to make Windows 7 create a dump file when using a SSD as the main drive!?
> It seems a 800 MB page file is not enough.
> Do I need to create a 16 GB page file? I have 16 GB of RAM, but creating a 16 GB page file on my SSD is out of the question! Does anyone have more info on this?
> ...



if u use ssd, follow this first
http://www.overclock.net/t/1133897/windows-7-ssd-tweaking-guide


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2013)

why do you even want a dump? i certainly dont want you to send me a huge dump file for debugging


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> why do you even want a dump? i certainly dont want you to send me a huge dump file for debugging



A kernel dump is about 220-300 MBs. There are many web sites that allow for free uploading of files up to 2 GBs, or at least 1 GB. Obviously, I won't send it to you via email or attach it to a forum post.
EDIT: If you have (a) better idea(s) of what I need to do instead of trying to get a Windows dump file, please suggest one/some.


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2013)

lordjohn said:


> if u use ssd, follow this first
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1133897/windows-7-ssd-tweaking-guide



This does not help any!
I want to understand why Windows does not create a dump file.
There is plenty of free space on the SDD drive/partition - over 100 GBs, so the problem must be with the page file.
EDIT: OK, looking at the error near the end of the BSOD, it seems that about (a bit more than) 2 GBs of space may be required - that is reasonable, about 1/8-th of the total 16 GBs of RAM (or maybe slightly more).

EDIT #2: OK, someone please de-code this message for me:
(Windows 7, 64-bit, Ultimate, SP1 + all updates)


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2013)

Naki said:


> If you have (a) better idea(s) of what I need to do instead of trying to get a Windows dump file, please suggest one/some.



can you reproduce the issue?


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> can you reproduce the issue?


Yes, after a Resume from Standby - but as I said, not each time.
I really hope next time Windows 7 will create some kind of dump, and not complain again...  

EDIT: As you can see, the photo says Windows 7 supposedly created a minidump - but maybe it wasn't created, because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2013)

What does the event viewer say right before the power kernel error? It might give you a faulting module.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 30, 2013)

Naki said:


> EDIT #2: OK, someone please de-code this message for me:
> (Windows 7, 64-bit, Ultimate, SP1   all updates)



You're showing the wrong part of the BSOD. The code and BSOD type are usually at the top of the screen. Take a picture of the entire BSOD without cropping out pieces of it if you don't mind. It might at least tell us what is going wrong, weather or not its related to GPU-Z or not.

Do you have any trouble doing anything else with the video card when you come out of standby that quickly other than GPU-Z? If you haven't tried this would be a good time to try.



Naki said:


> EDIT: As you can see, the photo says Windows 7 supposedly created a minidump - but maybe it wasn't created, because I can't find it anywhere.



You're showing hidden files, right? I don't think the dump is typically a regular visible file.


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You're showing the wrong part of the BSOD. The code and BSOD type are usually at the top of the screen. Take a picture of the entire BSOD without cropping out pieces of it if you don't mind. It might at least tell us what is going wrong, weather or not its related to GPU-Z or not.
> 
> Do you have any trouble doing anything else with the video card when you come out of standby that quickly other than GPU-Z? If you haven't tried this would be a good time to try.
> 
> ...



Um, I already gave the code in the original post in this thread!
And no, I can't show you the whole text, because at least 3-4 lines were scrolled UP (out of the screen).
The problem is not with the files - all my Windows systems are set to have system and hidden files shown. But there is no MEMORY.DMP file, and not even a Minidump folder! (where the minidumps should go)

EDIT #:2 Here is a larger photo of the BSOD:





EDIT: OK, like what? Maybe Core Temp? (I use that to monitor my CPU).
Or do you mean a GPU testing app, such as MSI Afterburner, FurMark, or 3DMark?
No trouble running Folding@Home, which I use to fold on my CPU+GPU.


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What does the event viewer say right before the power kernel error? It might give you a faulting module.



Thanks for the idea - will check the Event Viewer tomorrow!
I am pretty sure the problem is with the GPU-Z driver.

EDIT: There is just this critical error:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Source: Kernel-Power
Event ID: 41


----------

